# Froggy's Poseidon Aqua 2 machine



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone seen or heard of this machine? Assume it is a fairly new product since it won a Best of Show award last year according to a search I did. It is not cheap as in sit down before you open the link but it eliminates both a fogger and chiller. Having done battle with my homemade leaking around the top Igloo chillers yet again this year, ugh, I did take a look at it. My understanding is it does the work of 3 to 4 foggers/chillers. I don't work for Froggy's or get a kickback before someone asks, I just am a loyal Froggy's customer and was curious if anyone had tried it. My husband will have an actual cow when I bring this up ha ha! Not starting with the price in that conversation....

Wow, just one unit, a water hose and fog juice. No running to the store for ice that never lasts the night, no leaking around the top on the chillers, no painting the chillers every year and no leaking around the tops.... Did I mention no leaking around the tops? ha ha ha....

https://www.froggysfog.com/machines...on-aqua2-ultrasonic-ground-fog-generator.html


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - that is certainly the Cadillac of foggers! 

It sounds like they are combining the ultrasonic mist foggers with a standard thermal fogger to get the low lying fog with 'water but no ice' effect. 

We had a post on here a year or so ago where someone tagged a youtube video of a guy using an ultrasonic fogger in a fish tank and piping some thermal fog in to get a really low-lying effect. (searched, but danged if I can't find that post! ...I think testing for that was what led me to find that the thermal fuse was blown in my fogger - late summer 2019)

I tried it myself, and indoors / 72 degrees and somewhat dry air, it did work pretty well. I took it outside on a typical 50 degree night with 60-70% RH - fairly typical of a Halloween evening, and the fog just floated away waist to head high. So might be something to consider depending on where you want to use it and what the weather is like at that time. Very easy to make fog stick indoors in a 70F room. Essentially impossible outside with some breeze and/or cooler temps!

Also if you want to tackle a DIY, "10 head mist makers" are running about $100 each. Seems like one (or more!) of those would get you set for the water fog part. Then just back it up with a standard thermal fogger.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

It is an amazing machine. The gentleman I spoke to at Froggy's was awesome and the call was incredibly educational. If I understood correctly the water somehow binds with the juice to make it heavier. My husband almost passed out when I told him the price.

As I recall, House of Hydro makes the steroid misters. I looked at them a few years ago for another prop but decided I would just have a wet prop with what I was wanting to do ha ha.

I also remember the fish tank fogger thread, I can't remember anything about it but remember the thread.

Halloween weather in North Georgia sounds comparable to there, 50-60 degrees, 70% humidity so it doesn't sound like the Poseidon would work better than the setup I have other than not having the leaking around the top. It would be amazing indoors though. My setup is strictly outdoors however and wind eliminates fog faster than anything. I didn't think about the dry/damp air aspect but you are right. I have to chill the fog for any success. Something drastic will be happening with my chillers before Halloween though, I'm so over the leaking chiller top fiasco ha ha! 

Thanks for the insights, you made some outstanding points!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I found the youtube video - just over a year ago...






"Roberts fogger" - He has this video and a couple others with follow-ups. Believe I even replied to one suggesting he use a foam tray to float the fogger at a certain constant depth in the water, to eliminate the mechanical and electrical needs of the pump.

He seems to go on like he discovered this and put it all together. Possibly it was 'new to him' but there are instances of 'water foggers' much earlier - this video is 4 years old...






They do seem to make beautiful ground fog...though almost all the demos I see are inside a room / still air. A tiny breeze outside and it's all over! I shot another video of FOGduino - in 10-15mph winds, so hope to post that up soon.

Though overall, this technique certainly isn't making the fog stick 'worse' than it normally would - so experimentation is in order! Wonder if it would help to have the ultrasonic mister in a bucket of ice water?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That's not the video I remembered weirdly enough. That second has beautiful fog but you're right, most of us are outside and the rules are different. 

I don't know if adding ice or frozen water bottles in the mister water would work? Not sure if misters require a certain temperature water to operate in. Seems like the next progression to test though. Agree with you, a float ring would eliminate the bucket/pump and simpler is better. 

Some people spray water on the grass to help hold the fog down. It seems like the mister kind of does that by wetting the fog.


----------

